# Bought pregnant horse, ready to deliver



## Alicia (Jul 4, 2011)

My parents bought a pregnant horse (35 in) and a stud (30 in) a month ago for my children. They were told she would be due to deliver in 25-30 days, so she should be delivering any day. My parents are new at this so I've been doing research for them. What are the tell tell signs that she's soon to deliver? I would like to be able to catch her in the beginning of labor so the vet will have time to make it out. The vet is on vacation this week, so if she goes this week we might be in trouble. I've heard of some mares waxing, but she's been without hair around her nipples since they got her...Mom called me today and told me it looks like the front of her bag is swelling a little and her muscles around her rump are starting to soften. He vulva is still the same, I don't think she's been having any diarrhea. I live across the street and sometimes I hear a cough or sneezing sound coming from one of them...a couple times a day, don't know if it's related LOL just throwing it out there just incase it meant something.

How will my parents know when she is starting to go into labor? About how long will they have from that point until actual delivery? We're a good 30-45 minutes from the vet so the sooner we know about her labor the better I would think.

I would be thankful for any feedback, my parents got these horses in an effort to better their lives. They were a little poor when they got them but she's getting some meat on their bones! I will try to get a picture of CoCo and Mr. T up tomorrow. Poor girl, her belly is getting so big its making me a little nervous...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 4, 2011)

First off, bless your parents for buying those horses and bringing them to a better home! Does the mare have a full udder? The best thing I've found for guaging when a mare's close to delivery is the consistency of her milk. When it gets really thick and sticky, like syrup, she's CLOSE! Don't take your eyes off her! I've never really had one that waxed like a full size horse does, but I know some minis do. Someone really needs to be there when she foals, as a lot of mini foals are too small to get out of the sack. As soon as the head is out, I break the sack. Good luck with her, and I'll be waiting for pix of a pretty new baby!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jul 5, 2011)

Where are you located? Maybe a mini person could come out and check her for you...foaing Minis is not for the faint-hearted.


----------



## SNDFarms (Jul 5, 2011)

Alicia said:


> My parents bought a pregnant horse (35 in) and a stud (30 in) a month ago for my children. They were told she would be due to deliver in 25-30 days, so she should be delivering any day. My parents are new at this so I've been doing research for them. What are the tell tell signs that she's soon to deliver? I would like to be able to catch her in the beginning of labor so the vet will have time to make it out. The vet is on vacation this week, so if she goes this week we might be in trouble.* I've heard of some mares waxing, but she's been without hair around her nipples since they got her*...Mom called me today and told me it looks like the front of her bag is swelling a little and her muscles around her rump are starting to soften. He vulva is still the same, I don't think she's been having any diarrhea. I live across the street and sometimes I hear a cough or sneezing sound coming from one of them...a couple times a day, don't know if it's related LOL just throwing it out there just incase it meant something.
> 
> How will my parents know when she is starting to go into labor? About how long will they have from that point until actual delivery? We're a good 30-45 minutes from the vet so the sooner we know about her labor the better I would think.
> 
> I would be thankful for any feedback, my parents got these horses in an effort to better their lives. They were a little poor when they got them but she's getting some meat on their bones! I will try to get a picture of CoCo and Mr. T up tomorrow. Poor girl, her belly is getting so big its making me a little nervous...


Waxing refers to a wax like build up on the nipples cause from dry milk/colostrum, not waxing as in hair removal, I just want to make sure you have the correct understanding..

I would look for the usual signs of pending foaling, however, if you have spent some time with the mare you probably know what her habits during periods of the day and night, if she is pretty laid back look for signs of restlessness and changes in eating, even slight changes as to where she might spend the most of her time, such as if she is usually at one end of the stall and all the sudden she starts standing at another end, or laying down and getting up more than usual, those are usual signs of 1st stage labor and will give you a good ideal of having to watch her like a hawk..

I agree with having a possible mini person come by and take a look, they can give you some personal one on one time and answer a lot of questions you may have..

Keep in mind that some mare show signs such as Bagging up, relaxing Vulva, Waxing, and Loose/soft Tailhead, however, most will only show some of these signs and some will show none!


----------



## Alicia (Jul 5, 2011)

Field-of-Dreams said:


> Where are you located? Maybe a mini person could come out and check her for you...foaing Minis is not for the faint-hearted.


We are in Arkansas. I told my mom to call her vet tomorrow to make sure they are ready and able to come out at a moment's notice. I've seen enough videos and read enough horror stories to know that, if at all possible, a vet needs to be out there. My mom's main question is "What are the signs of the first stage of Labor and how long do I have to get the vet out." She's had goats, cows, and pigs all birth with no problems, but she doesn't feel as confident delivering a mini since I've been showing her some of the problems that can occur. She wasn't at all prepared to get a pregnant miniature but when she went to look at a horse, she saw those two and felt bad for them so they ended up coming home with her!

I really appreciate that tip about the milk! I will tell Mom to check it.

Should she isolate CoCo now just in case? Right now they've got her and Mr. T together in the field with access to the barn and he seems especially interested in her lately. Dad is building a corral around it in the morning for when she delivers. I think CoCo would enjoy the break but Mr. T would be heartbroken for sure.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 5, 2011)

SNDFarms said:


> Waxing refers to a wax like build up on the nipples cause from dry milk/colostrum, not waxing as in hair removal, I just want to make sure you have the correct understanding..
> 
> I would look for the usual signs of pending foaling, however, if you have spent some time with the mare you probably know what her habits during periods of the day and night, if she is pretty laid back look for signs of restlessness and changes in eating, even slight changes as to where she might spend the most of her time, such as if she is usually at one end of the stall and all the sudden she starts standing at another end, or laying down and getting up more than usual, those are usual signs of 1st stage labor and will give you a good ideal of having to watch her like a hawk..
> 
> ...


----------



## Alicia (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for those tips. We've all been keeping an eye on her and she seems to be staying true to her habits as of now. Mr.T has been trying to mount her a lot lately though, so they will be separated by tomorrow or Wednesday.

She seems like she's dropping..her belly seems to look like it's closer to the ground. I don't think it will be long at all. Probably by the end of the week for sure. I will keep everyone posted and get pics up soon. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 5, 2011)

I would like to say how great it was of your mum to take in these 2 little potato chips and give them a better home. I think separating them now is the best thing as long as they can still see each other.As far as foaling is concerned my mares give me very little warning so I would get as much info as possible and be prepared to have to do it all yourself. My vet lives at less than 10 minutes from me but he was just a few minutes too late this year.

Read about all the possible birthing positions of the foal and how to move them if necessary. It would be great if a mini owner could come and visit and give you an express course.

I wish you all the best for a safe and easy foaling.

P.S photos are a must and ASAP


----------



## Alicia (Jul 5, 2011)

Eagle said:


> I would like to say how great it was of your mum to take in these 2 little potato chips and give them a better home. I think separating them now is the best thing as long as they can still see each other.As far as foaling is concerned my mares give me very little warning so I would get as much info as possible and be prepared to have to do it all yourself. My vet lives at less than 10 minutes from me but he was just a few minutes too late this year.
> 
> Read about all the possible birthing positions of the foal and how to move them if necessary. It would be great if a mini owner could come and visit and give you an express course.
> 
> ...


I've been reading up on fixing an elbow and also on a red bag delivery...I showed my parents some videos and tutorials on them and I think if either of those happened we could get it out. Not too sure on repositioning much more than that and would be really nervous during a red bag delivery, but I don't think anyone is really comfortable with those. I have some experience in the medical field and am a nursing student so I'm sure some of what I know would be a help in a pinch. If we were to have to pull the foal out (red bag delivery for example), we would pull in rhythm with her contractions, right? Or is it such an emergency that we just get it out as quick as possible?

I will probably be having random questions like these until this is over. We are all getting excited but there seems to be a dark cloud around it just because we know a lot can go wrong, and also because there's just so much we don't know.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 5, 2011)

With a red bag to try and save the foal you need to just pull it out. Kim has an amazing site with loads of info try taking a look.

http://www.crayonboxminiatures.com/Foalingsigns.html


----------



## Alicia (Jul 5, 2011)

Eagle said:


> With a red bag to try and save the foal you need to just pull it out. Kim has an amazing site with loads of info try taking a look.
> 
> http://www.crayonbox...alingsigns.html


That is a wonderful site! Thanks!


----------



## cassie (Jul 5, 2011)

Hope all goes well with your foaling Alicia!! you will find the best help anywhere on the website and no questions is to stupid for these lovely people!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi and welcome to LB.





What wonderful folk your parents are - please thank them and give them a big hug from all of us!

Yes you need to get Mr T (love the name!) away from the little mare asap, perhaps with just a strong fence between them so he doesn't feel lonely and start getting stressed. But do make sure it is a good strong SAFE fence as your girl will probably come into season again 5 to 10 days after foaling and you wont want her to get covered again even if you are thinking about breeding in the future - it sounds as though she needs time and some good food/care from what you have said.

Take heart, a lot of mini mares foal without any problems, although it does help to know a bit about how to help if necessary. The main thing is that they usually foal at night and as it can often be as quick as 15 minutes (approx) between the first signs to having a foal in front of you, it means 'night watching' is pretty essential. Is she in a stall over night so at least someone (you can take turns) can pop in and out to check on her, also this makes it easier should you have to get veterinary help - not easy for you or a vet to cope with any difficulties out in a paddock by torchlight!

How old is your mare, do you know if she has had any foals before this one? As a maiden mare she may take a little longer to give birth than a mare who has had several babies. This would give your vet a little more time to get to you if you decide to call him/her. If you decide to have your vet come to you anyway, just in case he's needed (never a bad idea for your first foaling as he can check the mare and foal for you) then put that call in as soon as you notice any of the first signs - restlessness, circling her stall, rolling, doing small piles of poo as she is walking round and round (the piles of poo are usually a last sign before the mare gets down to start giving birth as it is nature's way of emptying the bowels before the serious contractions start) Once contractions start you should see the white sac (or red bag!) appearing, feel for two feet - one slightly behind the other - plus a nose coming about level with the foal's knees - you might need to gently feel inside to find the nose - but with all this in place you are good to go, and just help your girl by gently keeping the pressure on the foals cannon bones as she makes each contraction. The need for finding both feet and the nose is because if any one of these are missing, it is possible to get the mare to her feet and let the foal slip back inside a bit and slow down its progress, to allow your vet to get to you in time to sort out any possible re-positioning. Once the legs and head are out it is not so easy to correct anything unless you are experienced as the foal is already squeezed into the 'birth canal'.

I am so excited for you, 'potato chips' are such wonderful little animals and I'm sure your two will soon settle into their new home with your parents and their other animals.

Wishing you a happy, healthy and smooth foaling!





Anna


----------



## Alicia (Jul 5, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> Hi and welcome to LB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We got them separated today, but would it be ok to have her and Mr.T together during the day if someone was close by to keep an eye on them? I would love to have a cam set up for her, but she was kind-of a little surprise! I'm taking the kids over in a little while so I will try to get some pics of her up so everyone can weigh in on her.


----------



## Miniv (Jul 5, 2011)

http://www.miniatureventures.com/resourcepage.html

My husband and I have put together several articles about foaling on our website under the section, "Horse Health".....They include a step by step written description of a normal foaling, a description with pictures, our foaling kit, and some discussions regarding possible foaling problems. Oh! And the "Is My Mare Pregnant?" lists signs to watch for that a mare is close to foaling........

We also provide a link to Crayonbox Miniatures who has some very good information. The more you can learn the better BEFORE your new foal arrives!


----------



## Alicia (Jul 5, 2011)

This is CoCo...


----------



## Alicia (Jul 5, 2011)

ok..no its not lol. The darn pic didn't load. I will try again


----------



## Alicia (Jul 5, 2011)

Alicia said:


> ok..no its not lol. The darn pic didn't load. I will try again


----------



## Alicia (Jul 5, 2011)

This is Mr. T Above is CoCo


----------



## Alicia (Jul 5, 2011)

Miniv said:


> http://www.miniature...sourcepage.html
> 
> My husband and I have put together several articles about foaling on our website under the section, "Horse Health".....They include a step by step written description of a normal foaling, a description with pictures, our foaling kit, and some discussions regarding possible foaling problems. Oh! And the "Is My Mare Pregnant?" lists signs to watch for that a mare is close to foaling........
> 
> We also provide a link to Crayonbox Miniatures who has some very good information. The more you can learn the better BEFORE your new foal arrives!


Thank you very much! I got the crayonbox link last night and have been learning a lot. I'm checking your site out now and I know it's going to be very helpful.


----------



## Sandy B (Jul 5, 2011)

They look like they are in great shape, nice and fat and shiny. However, are you sure the mare is pregnant? Looking at the picture, the mare does not have the belly of a late term pregnant mare to me. You might want to have her examined by a vet. Some mares that have had foals before often have an udder that stays puffy and swollen year around. Otherwise she normally would have a hard, tight udder as foaling approached.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 5, 2011)

Sandy B said:


> They look like they are in great shape, nice and fat and shiny. However, are you sure the mare is pregnant? Looking at the picture, the mare does not have the belly of a late term pregnant mare to me. You might want to have her examined by a vet. Some mares that have had foals before often have an udder that stays puffy and swollen year around. Otherwise she normally would have a hard, tight udder as foaling approached.


Once I got up close and was taking pics, I was thinking she wasn't that big either. Today is the first time I've spent much time with her, but from a distance she just seemed to have a big belly. They were told 25-30 days until delivery, but I'm thinking she's not nearly as far along as they were thinking. The people they got the horses from say she's 7 years old. I'm not sure if or how many foals she's had. They didn't get much info out of the people at all. Mr. T's papers just say aged...not a number of years...which I thought was kind of odd. I think they're going to try to get their vet to see them next week when he gets back from vacation.


----------



## sfmini (Jul 5, 2011)

Here is a picture of a mare that is probably about as far out as yours is supposed to be. I say probably because we pasture bred and don't have dates. Her udder is full and tight but not giving much in the way of fluid yet. I had her out with a mare that just foaled and happened to catch a picture of her. Too bad I don't have one from the front, she is as wide as a semi.

BTW, both of your minis are at a perfect weight and don't need to gain any.


----------



## Sandy B (Jul 6, 2011)

Here is a picture of a mare that foaled a week later. She is 34" and a bit on the tubby side, but she was as wide as a building. This will help you see to compare.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh WOW! I didn't think CoCo was as big as she was supposed to be, but I didn't think she'd get THAT big! I am going to show this pic to Mom, because I was telling her I thought CoCo had at least a month or more but Dad swears she's ready...LOL they will both be shocked to see just how BIG these mini's can really get!

Do they get really big really fast in the last month or two like us people do? I know that's sort-of a wierd question, but I was just trying to guess whether she had forever to go, or just a month or two...You guys know almost as much as they do about these little guys, so any help trying to figure out how far along she is would be a great help. I know my parents are trying to get the vet out next week, but I guess I'm a little impatient lol.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 6, 2011)

They tend to grow gradually over the last 2 months or so, have you tried holding your hand under her tummy just in front of her teats to see if you can feel the baby move? Dinner time is a good time to do this.

Here is my mare that foaled in May, this photo was taken 2 weeks before.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 6, 2011)

Love the pics of your two potato chips, thanks for posting!

Looking at Coco I would agree that she certainly doesn't look as though she's about to foal. Your comment, having seen the pictures of the three (very nice,



) mini mares posted here, was to 'exclaim' at their size, so obviously Coco is not that huge - it is not that easy to see from your picture, you need to get down on your knees to get a picture 'straight on'!

But you are quite correct in that maiden mares can and often do carry their foals without the 'spread' of a mare that has had several foals. So I think a vet check is the best way forward when he/she is next available.

I would still keep them apart until you have the vet results, just in case she is not in foal - you dont need him covering her now. If she is in foal then they could live together (as long as he is not bothering her) until she gets nearer to foaling, but you will have to keep them apart afterwards, to leave her in peace with her new baby and to stop him covering her again.

Are you going to ask the vet about gelding him? A gelding is much safer around young children.

Great to see you asking lots of questions.





Anna

ps. your vet will also be able to age them for you.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 6, 2011)

Mom told me the other day that she thought she felt a kick...I'm going to have her check again. I'm also going to show her your pic so she can get a good idea of just how big they get. I showed her a couple of videos, but most of the mares were already laying down so it was hard to see how big they really were. Thanks guys for all this info! Every little bit is a really big help. My mom always wanted to get herself (disguised as my kids'



) miniature horses one day, these little guys kind of fell into her lap a little before they were ready. They already have a couple of ponies and a VERY elderly donkey...but these new additions are by far the favorites! My little girl (age 4) keeps begging CoCo to have that baby! Its just the cutest thing to see her at the fence talking to her like that. We've been talking about it a lot lately so she's starting to get really excited about the baby.

If anyone has any other advice for us extremely new newbies, please feel free to post...even if you're just sure we should already know something, LOL we very well could not.

Thanks again


----------



## jlh (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm located in Central Arkansas, just south of Little Rock.

My guess would be that the mare is not as close as you were told, especially if the stallion has been with her continuously the whole time since she was first bred.

Feel free to pm me if you want to.


----------



## cassie (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Alicia,

Just wondering how your girls is doing?? has the vet been out to check on her? can you feel the baby moving??

hope everything is going well






Cassie


----------



## Alicia (Jul 12, 2011)

cassie said:


> Hi Alicia,
> 
> Just wondering how your girls is doing?? has the vet been out to check on her? can you feel the baby moving??
> 
> ...


I'm sorry I haven't been on in a while to update...started my summer classes



so I no longer have free time. My mom said she can feel light movement in her belly (right before you get to the bag) but she still looks the same. From looking at all the pictures I can find of pregnant miniatures and watching the video from Suzie and Peanut, I believe CoCo still has a little while to go...few months maybe. I will definitely keep everyone posted


----------



## cassie (Jul 13, 2011)

OK



make sure you keep us posted 

thats good that your mum can feel the foal I am happy as long as I can feel Suzie's and I CAN FEEL IT!! LOL

been very active this last week I think it wants out HEHE

would love to see some more pics too!!


----------



## Alicia (Jul 16, 2011)

My mom checked CoCo's milk today. She said it was about as thick as hot syrup, and clear. I told her I'd see what you guys thought that meant. We're all thinking a few more weeks but I'm just not sure. Is it possible for her to not be as far along as we're thinking and still have some clear fluid coming out? Mom said her bag is definitely getting bigger, but she seems to be looking smaller



. When they first got her, she looked REALLY pregnant from the back, now its not so obvious from the back, but more from the front now, if that makes any since. She hasn't got that v-belly yet either...from what I know, that shape comes from when the baby gets into the 'sitting position', so if she's not got that shape, then we're not close right? or wrong? AAK this is all so confusing, bc I know all mares are different and all the tell-tell signs are just 'guides'.





Mom has also been letting her and Mr.T (the presumed father) together during the day...and he can't seem to stay off her...its a take it or leave it thing for her most of the time...Is this safe?!? Please tell me no so I can tell her to separate them (bc my kids think it's soo funny when they 'ride piggy back'



). I'm pretty sure it won't take them long to figure out what's really going on...LOL and I could stand to wait a few years to talk to them about all that





Also, the vulva is a little pinker than a week or two ago...but then again, it could be from Mr.T, bc she checked her this evening and I know he's been messing with her most of the day...I get a lovely show every time I walk out my front door...





I'll try to get some pictures this weekend but I'm not going to make any promises bc I'm studying for an anatomy exam ALL weekend


----------



## Eagle (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Alicia, You can tell your mum that she really NEEDS to separate them now, make sure they are still close so they don't get upset but he must NOT "mess" with her at this point.

I think the natural way for kids to learn is the best, my son Matteo hasn't asked any questions as he has seen all the animals here "at it" so it saved me that terrifying explanation phewwwwwwwwwwwwww

If your mares tummy has changed shape it is cos the foal has moved and therefore the new position could be putting more pressure that could be why her vulva is redder. I would watch her closely for any changes in behaviour and routine.


----------



## Sandy B (Jul 16, 2011)

If she is pregnant, she should not be allowed to be bred and normally a pregnant mare will not accept a stallions advances, although there are some rare occasions where mares do act in heat while pregnant. Regardless, bacteria can enter and infect the embryo & placenta. It is not safe for the unborn foal.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 16, 2011)

I thought they should be separated too! I told her it just couldn't be safe. She was also concerned so she called the vet and he told her that as long as she was a willing recipient that it was fine. This was when she first got them, almost two months ago. I'm not really sure that he's getting where he's aiming, he's only 29 or so inches and she's 34. She kicks him away sometimes, which was why I didn't think it was safe. I will tell her in the morning that she definitely needs to separate them.

Does the milk need to turn to a more sticky, cloudy looking consistency when she's getting closer? I saw some pictures of milk, but I honestly couldn't make heads or tails at what I was looking at.

Also, how old should the baby be before it's safe to have Mr.T around them? This is another one of the debates running around here that I'd like to get more professional opinions on.

Also, Mom has a pregnant pigmy goat and a great pyranese (sp?) who's the mommy/protector of the field with CoCo, but they all get along just fine. Is it ok if they're together? She puts CoCo up at night, but during the day, they're all together.

Thanks so much for all the answers you guys so generously give. My mom wanted me to let you guys know how thankful she is for all the information!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 16, 2011)

Are you sure that Mr T isn't Coco's son, She seems to have a very maternal approach to his bad behaviour. Any of my pregnant mares will kick the c... out of my stallion if he over steps the mark ,so he plods around the field quietly and out of their reach. I think you should plan to keep them separate for a while and them reassess later when you have seen how they all react. I have never had any problems what so ever with my stallion in the field with babies, he even babysits if the foals are colts and want to play rough. He spends all his time with them when the mares aren't in heat.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 16, 2011)

I agree with the others - Mr T needs to be out of Coco's field NOW!! Also they can not be together again unless he is gelded - if Coco does produce a foal, there is no need for her to have another one/get pregnant again immediately unless you intend to follow a breeding programme (not a good idea in this economic climate)

Renee (Eagle) had an interesting thought. It could be possible that Mr T is actually Coco's offspring. Did your vet eventually make a visit and did he age these two for you? It would be interesting to know, from the age point of view, if they could be related?

But please tell your Mum to ignore the vet under these circumstances and get the two of them apart! Also there should be no problem with your pregnant goat being in with Coco and her new baby (if she's preggers) unless Coco decides she doesn't like it! You will just have to wait and see. Is your dog used to being with new borns? If so, all should be ok, but some 'guards' are not too reliable with new babies.

Good luck, and please try to pop in here now and again to keep us all updated on how things progress.





Anna


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 16, 2011)

If she is indeed pregnant, your mother will REGRET leaving them together. The high probability that his breeding her will cause an abortion is enough of a reason alone to separate them. Plus, if he is disrespectful of her space, as it sounds like he is, what does she think will happen when that mare lays down in labor?

I feel so sorry for that mare. I hope the best for her.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 16, 2011)

We're sure he's not her offspring, the papers show her as 7 and he is older than her. Mom's dog is used to being around babies, they used to raise goats and she was always with them, she hangs out with the momma and babies at a distance.

I told them this morning to separate them, I believe they will this afternoon. They're separated at night already, so I don't think it should be too difficult on them to just be separated all the time.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 16, 2011)

Well done Alicia - we do realise that you are trying to do your best for Coco.






Anna


----------

